# Viola is so much better than the violin?



## Stroopwafel

I just thought I would post this...
I am a violin player and I absolutely love it to bits. But when it comes to my viola I can just sit there and play and just feel completely at home with it. I so much prefer the low C string rather than the high E string on the violin and there is some beautiful music written for the viola. Take for example "romance from the gadfly suite by Shostakovich" the viola entry is simply beautiful. There are also music pieces like Telemann viola concerto in G and mozart's sinfonia concerto for violin and viola. 

X


----------



## Ukko

For those among us whose hearing has become high-frequency-challenged, the viola has its charms. Personally, the 'big viola' produces sounds in its lower register I much relish.

The top of the violin range I can only notice now by the fermata I 'hear' in compositions.


----------



## World Violist

Of course the viola's better than the violin! I've traded instruments with the violinists I sit next to in orchestra occasionally during breaks, and they fell in love with it the first time. So I don't blame you in the slightest.


----------



## Legato

I agree entirely re the viola. I started learning the violin a couple of years ago, but when I picked up the viola and heard its glorious tone, I didn't pick the violin up again.


----------



## Potiphera

Legato said:


> I agree entirely re the viola. I started learning the violin a couple of years ago, but when I picked up the viola and heard its glorious tone, I didn't pick the violin up again.


Legato, I am interested that you were learning the violin for two years , and just wondered how far you got with that. Are you able to play a few pieces competently now. As I am also an older student , I am just wondering what stage I should be at by now after two years learning violin.

Is the Viola easier to learn?


----------



## Stroopwafel

Potiphera said:


> Legato, I am interested that you were learning the violin for two years , and just wondered how far you got with that. Are you able to play a few pieces competently now. As I am also an older student , I am just wondering what stage I should be at by now after two years learning violin.
> 
> Is the Viola easier to learn?


The viola is quite simple after you start to learn the violin, you can quite easily transfer - the just have to learn to read the Alto Clef. and adjust your fingers accordingly to the bigger size. Thats how I found it


----------



## Potiphera

Thanks Stroopwafel, 
How long does it take to learn to play reasonably good though?


----------



## Kopachris

One is better than the other? Nonsense. Both have their proper place in the ensemble. The higher registers of the violin are just as necessary as the lower registers of the viola, cello, and double bass for proper blending. Just play whichever you prefer to play.


----------



## Legato

*Answer to Potiphera's question*

Oh, no I was learning violin for about a year when I checked out a viola and fell in love with the rich tone. I've been learning viola for just over a year now and can play intermediate pieces, by Bach, Mozart, Dvorak, Becker, etc. But it's never a good idea to compare, is it, because we all learn at different paces. It seems to me that as long as we're enjoying it, nothing else matters.


----------



## Legato

Oh, sorry, I thought we were just talking about our personal preferences.


----------



## Legato

Hello again, I forgot to answer your last question. I was told the viola was more difficult - I think because of its size - but I haven't found it any different from the violin.


----------



## KJohnson

Stroopwafel said:


> I so much prefer the low C string rather than the high E string on the violin and there is some beautiful music written for the viola. Take for example "romance from the gadfly suite by Shostakovich" the viola entry is simply beautiful.
> 
> X


Sure. Tastes may vary. But keep in mind that for every beautiful Shostakovich Gadfly there's a few dozen Sibelius or Khachaturian concerti.


----------



## Stroopwafel

It depends what standard you are, because the viola and violin are closely related it's relative easy to transfer. The viola does read the alto clef and once you learn that you can just start to learn the instrument I believe. I started to learn the violin at first and I've always stuck with it but I just learnt the viola to go along with it so I have it alway there even tho I prefer it. I am basically the same standard on each.


----------



## Stroopwafel

Yea ok, I was Just giving one example!


----------



## Stroopwafel

I have been learning the violin since I was 6 so for 10 years now and I have reached 7 standard. But if and when you transfer you will reach the same standard fairly quickly because you know the technique and bow hold etc. It's just the adjustment of a bigger size and new clef to read.


----------



## SpenDL13

I have played both, and they are great instruments, but the viola I would say is better. For one, you have to work a little harder (but not much) to get a better sound out of it as it is sort of a non-proportional instrument compared to cello or violin, and two, if you don't get a good sound, it is certainly better than listening to a high-pitched out of tune violin.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I simply adore the viola. It's my favourite orchestral instrument, and I love the rich tone of the C-string.
I do love the violin, too - a very versatile and agile instrument - but not so much.


----------



## jericollins

i've been playing cello for a year, but i had a hard time deciding between cello and viola,and every now and then i still pick up the viola. i have not practiced reading the alto clef out of fear that it will distract me and adversely effect my cello work, but i work on the finger positions and play it reading bass clef. i prefer the voice of the cello by a little, but the viola is so much easier to transport, and often there are too few violists. i am torn between the two and while the cello is first now, i can see how that could change in the future.


----------



## PlaySalieri

A notable violinist I knew once said to me mediocre violinists often turn to the viola when they realise they will never be able to produce a decent tone on the violin.


----------

